

Comparative Advantage in economics confirmed by evidence - chewxy
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/confirming-ricardo-0620.html

======
chewxy
Paper can be found here: <http://ideas.repec.org/p/nbr/nberwo/17969.html>

